# Time to replace the bulb on my tv



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Sony LCD hi def TV that I think the bulb may be going but I am not sure.

I know the bulbs last about 3 years or so. My understanding is the screen starts to get darker when the bulb is going.

I am noticing in the middle of the screen about a 1/4 width of the screen where it is a little darker but it is distinctly darker in a greenish color.

It is not that bad yet. Depending upon what is on the screen you would not notice. But watch something like hockey and it really is evident.

Anybody seen this before and if so was it the bulb nearing the end?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd say so Wacor. You probably have 20 CCFL tubes in your panel and one is showing signs of failing. Check the thread posted recently about replacing a CCFL in a Sony KDL-40V3000.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Koot said:


> I'd say so Wacor. You probably have 20 CCFL tubes in your panel and one is showing signs of failing. Check the thread posted recently about replacing a CCFL in a Sony KDL-40V3000.


Interesting

Thanks for the input

I was expecting it was the bulb which costs around $300 as I recall

Not familiar with the CFL tubes so I will have to do some research.

my TV is a model KDF-E50A10


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

wacor said:


> my TV is a model KDF-E50A10


Sorry, but I'm not familiar with that model so I don't know what lamp type it might take.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Koot said:


> Sorry, but I'm not familiar with that model so I don't know what lamp type it might take.


Thanks anyway :up:

I think it takes one lamp. I just was not sure if the darkness was uniform or would spread out like this.

Seems like the darkness is spreading. It is not really noticeable when you are close but if you get a good distance away it looks like about 70% or so of the screen is affected.

It is old enough so it makes sense to be a bad bulb. Not sure if I want to gamble buying one online but then if you buy one local and if is bad they will never admit to that either I guess.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I found a lamp here for USD $84: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SONY-F-9...6AXPVLUHSGBS&s=generic&qid=1275221774&sr=1-17


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Frank4d said:


> I found a lamp here for USD $84: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SONY-F-9...6AXPVLUHSGBS&s=generic&qid=1275221774&sr=1-17


I was just being curious, so I clicked on the link you provided to Wacor! 

I hope that the IPN does not need the other item listed on the link, that Amazon says other people also purchased, when purchasing the bulb! If he does, it must be one heck of a job, when replacing that bulb, cant imigine what a steam cleaner will be needed for, but if it is, that TV will look brand spankin new, once the IPN gets done with it!!


----------

